# Happy Birthday LPBeier



## Andy M. (Oct 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great one!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 4, 2019)

I hope you are having a wonderful birthday LP.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday LP!  Hope you are having a great day.


----------



## msmofet (Oct 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 4, 2019)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 4, 2019)

Happy, happy birthday, LP!


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 5, 2019)

Have a wonderful birthday, LP! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji324]


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 6, 2019)

I hope you had a happy birthday, Lydia!


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 6, 2019)

Happy Birthday LP!!  Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks, everyone, I really appreciate the wishes. Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner but I actually have been down with the flu.

I didn't get a birthday cake either because that was supposed to happen today and I wasn't up to making it or meeting people


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 8, 2019)

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, everyone, I really appreciate the wishes. Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner but I actually have been down with the flu.
> 
> I didn't get a birthday cake either because that was supposed to happen today and I wasn't up to making it or meeting people



Sorry to hear, hope you get on the mend soon and can have a birthday make-up celebration!


----------

